# Detatched building for Gym/Pool Table/Hang Out Area



## paulocon (9 Sep 2010)

Hi all,

Just looking for some advice.

Kids are getting that bit older and the house is getting that bit more cramped! Looked at the possibility of extending but due to the roof structure, the quotes were way out there.

Thinking of perhaps some sort of a detatched building (luxury shed of some sort) which the kids could have as a hang-out area. We have a large garden so space is no problem. Looking for something that could house a Pool Table, Treadmill, TV etc.. Obviously, it would need to be insulated to provide some degree of comfort for when the kids are playing/killing each other!

Has anyone done anything similar? Can you point me in the direction of any companies?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Staples (9 Sep 2010)

We got a Shomera type room some years ago from Abwood in County Wicklow.  It's 15 feet by 10" detached all wooden building currently used as a home office.  It's fully insulated, plastered, wired etc although the radiator is plug in.  It cost €10,000 about 7 yeras ago.  It would be perfect for the uses you describe.

You might also usefully check out Johnstown Garden Centre off the Naas Road.  They have a range of free standing out-buildings that certainly look very attractive.  Can't recall the prices though.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Sep 2010)

The usual suspects are often the new posters who make wonderful recommendations.

Staples has been around awhile so I reckon he's koshered himself well at this stage.


A source for outdoor cabins etc. would be the Buy and Sell ...


Found this crowd on the net:

[broken link removed]

and this crowd:

http://www.gardenrooms.ie/

and Johnstown Garden Centre are here:

http://www.irishlogcabins.ie/


(no connection with any of the above)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2010)

Folks

I have deleted all the off topic posts.

if anyone has a problem with a post or a poster, use the Report Post facility.

Don't drag a thread off-topic to start World War 3

Brendan


----------

